# BRITU... The Best Ribs In The Universe



## Rparrny (Jul 28, 2017)

Anyone looking for an excellent rib recipe should search for the virtual weber bullet site and look up BRITU.  This was a recipe submitted by a member who won the nationals with it...then he came up with a better recipe and generously shared the old winner.
Chris Allen the site moderator is so helpful for first timers and there are many pros that frequent the forum and are very kind and patient with questions.
You don't need to own a weber for this forum...although most of us weekenders won't use anything else. 
I'm was always looking out for smoked ribs in restaurants to compare (before I became observant and I will say I miss pork ribs) and I have yet to find another as good or better.

                                          thevirtualweberbullet.com


----------

